# How to talk to children?



## Ragdoll (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm writing a story where my protagonist is a 17 year-old boy who's lost all his memories. Unfortunately, due to a tricky situation, he cannot let anyone know about his memory-loss, not even his closest friends or family. 
But what happens to my MC is he has to walk his little brother,around 6, to school, but then he has no idea what to talk about, although he want to get information about himself and his family.
So, my problem is, how should he speak to the kid? How can he trick the information out of his brother? Personally, I have absolutely no idea how to talk to them. Should one be serious, or talk with a really childish voice? (I hate it when people do that -.-)


----------



## Jocund Visions (Aug 1, 2010)

So wait, he's lost all his memory, but he remembers who his family is and how to get to the school?

JV


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 1, 2010)

Jocund Visions said:


> So wait, he's lost all his memory, but he remembers who his family is and how to get to the school?
> 
> JV


 Not really. When he wakes up and a girl is telling him to walk a  little boy to school, he kinda gets the picture. He is able to analyze  his surroundings, like, an older woman making lunches and handing them  to the children. That's gotta be the mom, right?
And he doesn't remember how to get to the school, which is sort of why he wants to get the kid to tell him.
>.<


----------



## terrib (Aug 2, 2010)

Well at 17, he would not baby talk to a 6 year old brother....He could start by saying..."know what's cool? Remember that time we went on vacation to..." and hopefully when he hesitates, his kid brother will fill in the blanks and then they could start talking about it...And through that, he could find out a bit. So, I would go with trickery.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Aug 2, 2010)

How could he possibly know about the tricky situation if he's lost all his memories?


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 3, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> How could he possibly know about the tricky situation if he's lost all his memories?


 
That's becuase he learns about the tricky situation after he loses his memories.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Aug 22, 2010)

I just talk normally to small children, and they seem to appreciate it. Though there's a balance needed as a teacher and a parent I think - you can't be completely monotone, you need to sound interested. That doesn't mean you sound patronising and talk to them like they're a little baby.


----------

